
$100K Pitch Competition and No Cost 9-week Program for Finalists - Rminicucci
https://www.inventivelabs.org/pitch-competition
======
Rminicucci
$100,000 Pitch Competition Announced by Mass.-based incubator InventiveLabs,
offers cash investment + no cost, 9-week Accelerator Program for finalists.

